# Looking for Japanese tutor



## nmann

I am looking for a private Japanese tutor for my colleague in Higashi Hiroshima, but it has been incredibly difficult so far. Anyone have any recommendations? They would like someone to come to their home or office and are not interested in schools (unless the teachers can travel).

Thanks!


----------



## pandapanda

How about online tutoring? I'm sure there are many Japanese tutors willing to teach using Skype...


----------

